# Applied for australian student visa with spouse



## Fahimahassan (Mar 25, 2013)

Hi, i recently applied for australian student visa. And application status is pending. My husband went australia in 2003 for higher study and he did not complete his course. His visa was canceled and after cancellation he overstayed for 1 years. After 1 year he made a debt to australian govt. during his deportion(plane ticket cost). Now 6 years have been passed. I am applying with him, he applied as a spouse. I have done my bachelors on chemistry and have work experience. My father and my father in law are our sponsors and they are going to spend all our study and living expensess. We have applied in january 2013 declaring everything. After few days australian embassy in dhaka told us to give medical tests. We had our tests on time and after one months they phoned us and made interview over phone. After that they told my husband to pay his debt back. He made the payment on time and embassy told us to wait. Now almost 2 months has been passed. Our university(la trobe university) extended the time and allow us to enroll in the next semester(june/july) as we paid the one semester tuition fees with medical insuarance. Now recently i mailed to the embassy and they said our application is under process and we have to wait. So I am very confused and tensed about it. In that case is it possible to get visa? Is there any possibility of cancellation? They are taking too much time and its very hard to wait. Moreover my proposed subject is master in chemical science, our sponsors are going to spends a very good amount for us and my educational background is very good. Please tell me how much is the possiblity of getting visa in that case. I look forward for your reply.

Sincerely
Fahima


----------



## Charuv (Nov 30, 2013)

*Hi Fahima*

I just wanted to know if you have got your visa. My husband is applying for student visa and I have heard married people don't get student visa easily! He plans to go to Australia alone initially and later I might join him as well. Your reply would be very helpful to us! All the best to you both, Thanks!


----------

